
“Why I Left United Airlines” (2014) - jseliger
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/leaving-united-airlines-after-merger?utm_content=buffer513b9&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
chrisbennet
An airline mechanic friend of mine used to work for United. United decided to
save some money by getting rid of their Boston hanger. Some executive probably
got a bonus while my friend got to work on planes outside in the winter.

------
Overtonwindow
Always upvote Tim Wu's articles.

